# six weeks today



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Tonight was the last night last week when I went to bed with my General and 8 weeks after losing Belle. Now I have two pups in my bed. I have cried over so many emotions of memories, utter despair and happiness. So I know how you feel... I was still crying for my Golden who I lost over 13 years ago before our cancer journey. I am still trying to find the good in this experience... Let me know if you have found it. Hugs to you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't find it either. There are so many days I feel like I am going backwards, rather than forward in the grief process. Today, for whatever reason, was a hard day for me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know all of the firsts are particularly hard. When we lost Golda, it was all so hard for a long time. I'm re-remembering it all again with Di. So glad that you're starting to be able to not cry every day and to be able to sometimes remember with smiles. I know it is SO HARD!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Every day is a hard day when you're grieving your babies who have gone over the bridge. We know when we bring them into our lives that we'll out live them, but we still do it. There is nothing like a golden! First gotcha day, was Maggie in June of 1990. Then Jake "the snake", then Lillie, "the skilley". Thanks to recommendations from this forum, we found Maddie, who we hope has a very healthy life! Thank you!


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

I am sharing in your grief. It will be six weeks tomorrow since I lost my Monty and 4 weeks since losing Rusty, which is when I joined this forum. The time has been a blur and a roller coaster of emotions. Some days I think I'm doing okay and then the next thing something will bring it all back to me and the tears start again. I miss them like crazy every day. I deal with grief in my work but grief over the loss of pets is very different as you have had to make the decisions for them and that is a huge responsibility. It is very normal to sometimes second guess yourself. I find the hardest is doing the activities that they used to be included in for the first time without them, these are real hurdles. The first time I took our remaining dog for the walk that all of us had done a thousand times over their lifetimes I cried out loud the whole way about three miles. Tears however are healing and in time hopefully all of us that are grieving will smile at their memories, after all they gave us lots to smile about. Hugs to all of you who along with me are mourning the loss of your furkids.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I cried on and off all weekend without Tess here. Every time I sent Libby outside, I found myself saying, "come on Tess, come on Libby". It was so hard. She is so sorely missed. Typing thru tears....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The greater the love ~ The greater the pain ~ The sweeter the memory


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

sharlin said:


> The greater the love ~ The greater the pain ~ The sweeter the memory


Sharlin, that's so sad, but so true.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart goes out to everyone here who suffered a recent loss. I too remember how difficult the first few weeks and months were, with both of our Bridge boys. I wish all of you comforting memories of your departed ones, with hopes of smiles and laughs about them in the future. Give your surviving loved ones (the canine kind) a big hug or an extra ear or belly rub, because they are hurting too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I know the hurt-I miss my Smooch so much, too.
Glad now that you can remember some of the good memories.
Everyday I remember how I used to take Smooch on a walk every morning at 6:30 A.M. and I SMILE!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

sharlin said:


> The greater the love ~ The greater the pain ~ The sweeter the memory


So very true, each dog is so special, so unique and the love they give can never be replaced. 



Dallas Gold said:


> My heart goes out to everyone here who suffered a recent loss. I too remember how difficult the first few weeks and months were, with both of our Bridge boys. I wish all of you comforting memories of your departed ones, with hopes of smiles and laughs about them in the future. Give your surviving loved ones (the canine kind) a big hug or an extra ear or belly rub, because they are hurting too.


Very well said Dallas Gold, it effects all. 

It's been a little over three months since I lost my 15.5 yr. boy, the first few days, weeks, were unbearable. We felt so lost and empty without him. I found myself often saying I just want my boy back, but I knew it wasn't possible. When the first month came since he passed, it was like it was happening all over again. It some ways it seems like it's been such a very long time since he was with us and in others it seems like it was only yesterday that he left. We still miss him very very much, think about him everyday, but we know he's watching over us. He brought so much joy, love, and fun into our lives, we will forever cherish the time he was with us, our lives were better because of him.. 

It's still hard, but remembering the memories and special times are starting to make things easier for us and we're beginning to smile mixed in with a few tears here and there. 

I take comfort knowing that he had a good long life, was happy, and very much loved. I know he's in heaven and is no longer in pain or suffering. I just hope he has found a never ending supply of tennis balls, a beach to play on and an ocean to swim in.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is a roller coaster of emotions. You will have better days and better moments and them something will happen to bring the grief back.

Sharlin is so right - the greater the love, the greater the pain. It will get better with time, but is never easy. I always have "what if" moments too even though I know every time it has been the right thing to do for them and I've lost four goldens in the last 8 years.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I totally understand where you are coming from... I still think to myself, if I made the right choice with Chloe.. I have to stop beating myself up over it.. Some days I wonder if I had of continued more medical stuff that maybe she may have been here longer.. but would she have suffered.. probably.. and that would just have been selfish of me to want to spend more time with her... I lost Chloe only 2 weeks ago, and some days i forget and think she will be there when I come home.. but its only lonely Cedar, extra excited to see someone cause she is still getting used to being the only dog.. God I miss my dog..


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. 

I dread the day that Samantha goes to the bridge. I lost my mother about a year and half ago and Samantha was literally my rock through her illness and eventual passing. She is the girl that I snuggled with and cried upon when my Mother was sick (as a puppy) and passed (as a teenage dog) before my fiancé was able to get home. I literally fear the day and can only imagine how you must be feeling. We just brought Mulligan home and already love him... I'm sure I'll have the same fears about his life soon.

Sending healing thoughts your way and hoping that another golden in need of love finds its way into your home soon! 

With that said... here's a sweet story I heard today from a preschooler's Mom. He was about an hour late to school and Mom apologized, saying that this morning she had to tell him about their family friend's cat's passing. He INSISTED upon going to visit their family friend to talk about the cat and tell her how sad he was... and this is from a 5 year old. I guess the message is that our pets not only impact our lives but the lives of those around us. They are amazing beings that can never be replaced or forgotten... yet their love lives on and hopefully we can heal enough to share our love with another pet.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had a committee meeting last night with members of the kennel club I belong to. A dear friend gave all the members a gift, when I got home and opened mine, again i broke down. She gave me this beautiful golden retriever angel ornament. It was a thoughtful and precious gift she gave me. I will hang it off my fireplace mantle and everytime I look at it, I will remember with a smile my girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> We had a committee meeting last night with members of the kennel club I belong to. A dear friend gave all the members a gift, when I got home and opened mine, again i broke down. She gave me this beautiful golden retriever angel ornament. It was a thoughtful and precious gift she gave me. I will hang it off my fireplace mantle and everytime I look at it, I will remember with a smile my girl.


That's such a beautiful gift! What a wonderful keepsake to remember your beautiful Tess with. Hugs to you.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

It was six weeks for us on Jun 2d, for Billie Jean and I know it is still hard. We still cry and when you do something for the first time since they are gone it is very hard. My husband was cutting the hedge last week and he had a bad time because Billie Jean was always there with him on the driveway while he was cutting wanting him to throw her ball to her and putting it right at his feet so he would see it. What Sharlin said is very true, thanks for the quote. Mausann


----------

